# FYI - FYI Resources



## System (29 September 2010)

FYI Resources Limited (FYI) is an ASX listed company headquartered in Perth, Western Australia.

Until recently, FYI Resources Limited was focused on the development of a novel glycoalkaloid mixture known as Coramsine (SBP002) extracted from the fruit of the plant Solannum linneanum, commonly known as 'The Devil's Apple' as a potential pharmaceutical compound and on the acquisition of health care assets in the Asia-Pacific region. In 2009, the Company out-licensed the Coramsine intellectual property platform technology.

In late 2009, the Company sought shareholder approval to change the Company's core business activity to that of mineral exploration. To that end FYI Resources Limited is currently completing a transaction that will involve the Company acquiring an exploration asset in Western Australia that is prospective for uranium.

http://www.fyiresources.com.au


----------



## greggles (19 March 2018)

Quiet achiever FYI Resources has been outperforming over the last six months. FYI is a High Purity Alumina (HPA) producer who has been getting excellent leach extractions of up to 97.2% Al2O3 at their Cadoux Kaolin Project in Western Australia.

They just raised $3 million at 8c in a private placement and is now fully funded to complete a Pre-Feasibility Study (PFS) and commence a Bankable Feasibility Study (BFS). 

High Purity Alumina is used in LED products, lithium ion battery separators, sapphire glass for smartphones, and smart watches as well as other associated high-tech products and global demand is growing.

Altech Chemicals (ATC) is another ASX-listed producer of HPA and they have been doing well in recent times as well. 

Lithium and cobalt have gotten the headlines recently but HPA is a market worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## Ann (13 March 2019)

greggles said:


> Lithium and cobalt have gotten the headlines recently but HPA is a market worth keeping an eye on.




Gosh you work hard with all your great charts on ASF greggles. I agree with you about HPA. Lots of demand for use in solar panels as well. 

*FYI Resources enhances Cadoux Kaolin’s viability after achieving 99.999% purity alumina production*

_FYI Resources (ASX: FYI) has successfully produced outstanding grade recovery of 99.999% purity alumina during ongoing product development and test work for its flagship Cadoux Kaolin project in Western Australia. 

The product was produced via the company’s standard process flowsheet, with the product grade independently analysed and verified by Ultra Trace in Perth.


FYI said the test work was designed to provide data and information from the process flowsheet results of the laboratory-based test work as a “replication” of the full-scale process design.


The Peth-headquartered company expressed confidence in the grade recovery, which it believes underpins potential for positive improvements to the projects economic case.


“Achieving 99.999% or 5N high purity alumina (HPA) is an extremely encouraging result,” FYI managing director Roland Hill said.


“Not only is it an incredible outcome to attain this level of purity, it also has a potentially profound impact on the overall project economics.”


A pre-feasibility study for Cadoux Kaolin was completed last September, indicating the project could produce up to 8,000 tonnes per annum of high purity alumina to deliver a net present value of US$506 million over a 25-year period. More..._


----------



## BlindSquirrel (14 October 2020)

This is a healthy retrace. I'm looking for just under 100% increase from here.


----------



## BlindSquirrel (14 October 2020)

If it gets down under 15c then I will take my lumps


----------



## basilio (19 January 2021)

Came across this intel on FYI. Currently at 43c. 


    Battery metals stocks are currently enjoying a massive boom thanks to the anticipated groundswell of demand for Electric Cars.
    One lithium stock has surged over 8,000% this year.
    Whilst lithium stocks to date have grabbed the bulk of the headlines, there are a number of other crucial metals that go into a battery, that are also facing drastic supply shortages as the world transitions from petrol cars to electric.
    One of those battery metals is High Purity Alumina – or HPA for short. HPA is defined as alumina having a grade equal or greater than 99.99% Al2O3.
    The HPA market is currently witnessing dramatic growth, forecast to grow to a $4.5BN market by 2022.

*FYI Resources (ASX: FYI)* is a $100M capped stock positioning itself to be a world class producer of High Purity Alumina (HPA) from Western Australia.

    FYI possesses a high-quality aluminous clay (kaolin) resource in Western Australia with a 25 year plus mine life, a state-of-the-art processing technology to convert the clay into HPA, and robust economics to bring its project into reality.

    FYI has a number of Tier 1 industry participants very interested in what the company is developing.

    The world’s biggest aluminium company Alcoa has signed an MOU and is progressing towards a JV as a project partner, and the company has an $80M financing package secured.

    Last month, FYI and Alcoa successfully completed their collaborative HPA Pilot Plant trial, with those trial results due any day now.

    These results from this pilot plant are expected to be an imminent near term catalyst.

    Previous production trials have resulted in outstanding quality HPA, which is currently being assessed by potential offtake parties - if FYI can confirm an offtake agreement, that would be another catalyst for investors to look out for.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 February 2021)

someone outlaid $1M at open to take a 1% stake






For the last three years, it has been focusing on *High Purity Alumina HPA* and has developed Cadoux in WA as a 'world class' HPA project.
.. _Strategic financing arranged. Negotiations for balance of project funding is underway
.. DFS confirmed  Cadoux as a world-class HPA project
.. Mining Lease granted and permitting completed 
.. Focused on fast-tracking development and construction
.. Advancing HPA offtake negotiations with potential customers
.. Kwinana "Battery Alley" refinery site approved 
.. Project Reserves providing > 50 years mine life _



> • FYI is an emerging producer of high quality, high purity HPA
> • FYI standard product is ultra pure 99.99% (4N) and 99.999% (5N) material with extremely low deleterious elements
> • Key markets have been identified and targeted for compatibility with FYI's quality HPA






> • Market determinants include:
> .... Purity (4N or 5N)
> .... Characteristics (ie. crystal size, density, surface area)
> .... Jurisdiction diversity
> ...




(DNH; I find the HPA trade crowded)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 February 2021)

*SUCCESSFUL JOINT PILOT PLANT TRIAL DELIVERS OUTSTANDING RESULTS*

*Key points *
_• Alcoa and FYI joint pilot plant trial samples achieve an average of 99.9986% Al2O3, purity, surpassing expectations   
• Trial outcomes continue to demonstrate effectiveness of FYI’s innovative HPA refining process     
• A key condition to Alcoa Joint Venture MOU has been achieved  _

*Next steps *
_Following the final product finishing work of the trial HPA, samples will be sent to several potential offtake parties for further product qualification – particularly directed towards the LED lighting and lithium-ion battery (LiB) markets_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 May 2021)

FYI has entered into an exclusivity agreement with Alcoa Australia Limited to facilitate detailed negotiation of the terms of a possible high purity alumina (HPA) project joint venture, for the future development and commercialisation of FYI’s HPA project.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 September 2021)

_now a $250 million M/C company, FYI is still going the route of publicity via news sheets_.

*AusMining *a few months ago:








						High-grade kaolin a priority for Australia - Australian Mining
					

The Australian Government has given major project status to FYI Resources' High-Purity Alumina project, which includes the Cadoux kaolin project in Western Australia.




					www.australianmining.com.au
				




and now *Stockhead*:








						FYI Resources’ Roly Hill on HPA - the ‘hallelujah’ battery material - and that Alcoa deal - Stockhead
					

The $US6bn battery separator market is expected to reach $US11.3bn by 2026. FYI (ASX:FYI) hopes to be at the forefront - with Alcoa.




					stockhead.com.au
				




FYI Resources (ASX:FYI)_ calls HPA the “hallelujah” battery material with applications in the separator and anode – and increasing potential candidate in cathode development. _*The whole battery, basically*.

FYI recently inked a deal with advanced battery graphite stock EcoGraf (ASX:EGR) to develop additional uses for FYI’s HPA product. 
Investors are also watching closely for an update on an MoU between FYI and global aluminium giant Alcoa, where commercial terms are being finalised for a full joint venture operation.

_Stockhead _chats with FYI managing director Roly Hill about EcoGraf, HPA demand, and that all important deal with Alcoa.
_*What does the deal with EcoGraf mean for FYI?*_​


> “In simple terms — it is a joint venture between two battery focused commodity players, looking at doing something completely different,” Hill says. “[This JV] is a very elegant way of adding a little bit of value to the downstream side of what FYI and EcoGraf are doing individually. For us, it is all about expanding HPA’s applications in the battery. HPA is currently used as the coating on the separator between the anode and cathode.





> _"But it is looking like the utility of HPA is increasing. Now it looks like it [could be used] in the anode, and the cathode as well. The obvious benefits from the customer perspective are safety, performance, and possibly cost reduction, and life extension of the battery. Pretty exciting stuff, and the key thing for us is the interest [we are getting] from some of the larger battery groups. It just a matter of us adding a bit more value and ‘cracking the code’ a little, to see where it can lead."_



_*How much HPA will be required for the battery sector going forward?*_​


> _We would use Benchmark Mineral Intelligence as our guidance on that,” Hill says. “They are suggesting that the anode growth – graphite and the HPA – could be +700% by 2025 from where it currently sits.  “The HPA market, where it currently sits, has a standing rate of 17% to 18% year-on-year growth through battery applications and the more traditional markets — LEDs, sapphire glass, those sorts of things. Big numbers.  “Potential additional uses of HPA in the battery [mentioned above] are not included in all those numbers"._




*Is the EcoGraf deal separate to what FYI is doing with Alcoa?*


> "We had to defer the signing of the term sheets with Alcoa by a month,” Hill says.  "That is because, out of courtesy, we introduced this [deal with EcoGraf] to Alcoa, along with several other initiatives that we wanted to pursue. They very much liked that, and the other things that we are wanting to do. We had to defer everything just so they could get involved. It was originally outside the scope; now it is inside the scope.”




*I can see everyone just waiting for FYI to sign the Alcoa deal. Everyone is hanging out for it.*


> “No more than me, I can tell you,” Hill says.  “[But] both companies don’t come this far – time, money, and effort – for it not to succeed.”



_*So, there is nothing to worry about from an investor point of view?*_​


> “_We can’t say ‘signed sealed and delivered’ just yet, but it’s very close to the line. We are pretty much aligned on all the major terms,” Hill says. “They are very bullish on the business, and the sector. They have done their homework on us, and the flow sheet. They are prepared to back it by putting skin in the game. I think the combination of their balance sheet and operational experience plus FYI’s agility – it will be strong and solid partnership.”_


----------



## Miner (2 October 2021)

FYI declared JV and the market panicked for no reason.
Good to read this article from Next Investors and hope people who bought into deep on Friday will get some opportunity to make money.




__





						Gmail
					

Gmail is email that’s intuitive, efficient, and useful. 15 GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access.



					mail.google.com
				










			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02429886-6A1053746?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4


----------



## peter2 (3 October 2021)

Agree this massive selloff is hard to understand after reading the news. The market has spoken. I'll put FYI on my reversal watch list for now. If the price rallies and forms a "V" reversal then I'm OK with missing out.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2022)

still tweaking

FYI announces the _commencement of the third extended pilot plant campaign, in joint development with Alcoa of Australia. _
_ 
The extended series of one week pilot plant runs is designed to incorporate various process and operating refinements for trial with the objective to further enhance and optimize FYI’s innovative, high purity alumina (HPA) refining process.  

The success of the first two extended pilot plant trials continued to increase the development teams understanding of operating conditions of the process flowsheet. This week-long trial will have similar operating conditions as the previous two trials, however with minor refinements to provide different operating objectives variability and optimizing testwork. _


----------



## greggles (9 February 2022)

Outstanding announcement from EGR  today. Great technology developing in the right sector at the right time.


----------

